# male shrodomantis sp.



## dannyboy (Apr 30, 2007)

my male shrode

hercules


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 4, 2007)

lovely mantis does he have a mate?


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 5, 2007)

very nice, got a sort of purple 'plum' coloured shade going on there


----------



## babynik14 (Jun 10, 2007)

lets mate!! lol


----------

